

11% conversion rate increase from a "Commitment Checkbox" - aresant
http://conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/07/11-conversion-rate-increase-with-a-%e2%80%9ccommitment-checkbox%e2%80%9d/

======
ydant
Oddly, their popup/lightbox (asking me "Did you enjoy this article? Sign up
for our newsletter!") that blocked the entire page when I was halfway through
reading the article caused me to click the button to convert right off of the
page.

------
tpark
11% increase from landing page to application or did the conversion rate
increase off the application page?

If it's 11% conversion increase off the application page, wouldn't conversions
increase naturally because of the fact that you're filtering more people from
the landing page?

~~~
Goosey
"This checkbox alone, with that particular title, helped increase their
successful application conversion rate by over 11% – an increase of hundreds
more applications a month!"

Sounds like it is off the application page, but if the wording is to be
believed this is a net increase.

------
TheSOB88
"Conversion rate drops to 0 when you pop up something in front of the user
while they're trying to read"

